# Creatine safety



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

how safe is it?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

You have got to be fucking kidding me..


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have got to be fucking kidding me..


Yeah I am. Pretty fuckin funny huh?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

No.


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

No man seriously there was really no doubt in my mind.  But I ran into a group of "bodybuilders" who said there was some new research saying it may be bad.

I dont believe them but It couldnt hurt to ask you guys.

I too have read a million things saying its not, but just checking


----------



## N20civicB18 (Mar 31, 2005)

It better be save cuz im drinking some right now


----------



## Du (Mar 31, 2005)

Drink water with it and youll be fine. 


If its dangerous, then you gotta outlaw red meat, salmon, and many other naturally occuring creatine sources.


----------



## vegman (Mar 31, 2005)

WTF?


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> WTF?


I know, right?


----------



## redspy (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dont do drugs, especially marijuana.


Are you implying it's safer to smoke crack or inject heroin?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 1, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Are you implying it's safer to smoke crack or inject heroin?



no i think he means its safer to drink alcohol and pop E's


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2005)

Creatine has been shown to cause malignant tumors that excreet the ebola virus.


----------



## njc (Apr 1, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Are you implying it's safer to smoke crack or inject heroin?


Its a joke. I smoke pot all the time.


----------



## redspy (Apr 1, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Its a joke. I smoke pot all the time.


LOL.  I bet that helps stimulate your appetite.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 1, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Its a joke. I smoke pot all the time.



 forget creatine then, i recommend sorting out your drug habits 1st


----------



## njc (Apr 1, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> forget creatine then, i recommend sorting out your drug habits 1st


Please dad, speak for yourself.  Pot causes no detriment to my life and provides a positive relaxing reminder to not take things so seriously. Is this true for everyone? Not hardly, so I can only speak for myself.  You should do the same.


----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

you smoke marijuana, and you're worried about creatine?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 1, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Drink water with it and youll be fine.
> 
> 
> If its dangerous, then you gotta outlaw red meat, salmon, and many other naturally occuring creatine sources.


  THIS statement is what makes people doubt the safety of creatine.  I drink over a gallon of water daily so thats not even an issue with me but what if I didnt?  Then what?   Im not worried about it at all but my wife gets all wierd when she reads/hears statements like this.


----------



## njc (Apr 4, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> you smoke marijuana, and you're worried about creatine?


So if i smoke marijuana should I then not worry about anything? Can I only start worrying if I quit? Brilliant.

People have been smoking marijuana for thousands of years. Im not at all saying its healthy, but people have been smoking it for thousands of years. How long have people been using creatine? 15 years max? Think about it.

By the way, have you guys seen that anti-pot commercial where the chick gets raped by the guy becuase hes stoned?  Thats fuckin hilarious. I seen that the other day. And ill be damned if the next commercial  wasnt a bunch of beautiful bikini laden women claiming, "this Buds for you".  So hypocritical its hiliarious.


----------



## Stu (Apr 4, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> THIS statement is what makes people doubt the safety of creatine. I drink over a gallon of water daily so thats not even an issue with me but what if I didnt? Then what? Im not worried about it at all but my wife gets all wierd when she reads/hears statements like this.


 You'd become dehydrated


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 7, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> You'd become dehydrated



yep, i take creatine but i don't drink that much water, stupid water filter takes forever so most of the time i get fed up waiting and only fill up half a glass, then next time i come back its all gone warm (and if i put it in the fridge it goes too cold for my liking), so its just as well i cycle off to let my kidneys clear all the crap (creatinine) out every now and again


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 13, 2005)

this thread is really funny, wow


----------



## busyLivin (Apr 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have got to be fucking kidding me..


----------



## Vieope (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have got to be fucking kidding me..


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2005)

Alert:  Creatine causes vaginal cancer, Alert!


----------



## redspy (May 2, 2005)

To date I've died 19 times now because of creatine ingestion.   To be honest I'm a little bored now and will try something safer like DNP.


----------



## j rizz (May 3, 2005)

i heard North Korea is making a "creatine bomb" becuase it has ties with use in bio-chemical warfare. when broken down in causes nuerologic defects in offspring.


----------



## Nick+ (May 4, 2005)

I'm not against creatine, I took for several months until recently, and will probably do so again.  Seemed to have positive results  ie more endurance during a work-out. BUT I was also drinking plenty of beer and/or wine.

The de-hydration creatine (+alcohol) causes is a problem however, and to overcome this one has to drink tons of water, right.  So what happens?  I was getting broken nights, getting up to go to the loo.  Then found it hard to get back to sleep.....    So the advantages of the creatine were being partly negated by lack of sleep....

If you take creatine , best stay off the alcohol altogether, both dehydrate the body like mad, and its damned rough on the liver (and kidneys?).

Not sure that I've really made my point here


----------



## Skib (May 6, 2005)

i just began taking creatine for the first time a few days ago... i didn't really do the loading phase... i mean, i just took some before and after work outs and before bed at night but now i'll probably just start taking some before and after work outs... my question is, should i still be taking it a couple times a day on off days? and if so, when? morning and before bed type thing?


----------



## Skib (May 6, 2005)

njc, another thing to think about... i used to smoke pot on a daily basis and still smoke more than i probably should (2-3 times a week), however about a month ago i stopped for a good 3 weeks around my exams and i must say there were definately some beneficial aspects that went along with abstaining from pot... i wasn't over eating at improper times, i suddenly didn't feel the need to get as much sleep at night and i felt 100 times better waking up every morning... no groggyness, more energy during the day to train, etc. not to mention i'm fairly certain marijuana decreases testosterone levels which will ultimately lead to slower and smaller gains... i know some of you are thinking "well duh, why would you ever want to do that to your body anyways?" but the truth is a "pot addiction" can become a vicious habit that is really quite hard to break... especially when almost all of your friends use it so it's constantly around you... although i don't mind continuing to use it occasionally, i'm slowly beginning to use it less and less until eventually it's hopefully out of my life and i can focus on living a perfectly healthy lifestyle... just something to think about i guess...


----------



## BigDyl (May 8, 2005)

I got alot stronger when I took Creatine.  But that might just be due to the fact that i grew a third arm.


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I got alot stronger when I took Creatine.  But that might just be due to the fact that i grew a third arm.


Ummm.....that's called a penis ya big dummy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 11, 2005)

I have had some killer shits after taking creatine.  Could I die one day on the can?  That's it! Elvis had a creatine overdose!


----------



## crazy8 (May 14, 2005)

A "pot addiction" thats funny. I used to smoke pot like it was going out of style. I quit 8 years ago. The day i quit i handed over 5oz of my stuff and moved on and havent touched it since. Every time i hear someone was addicted to pot i have to laugh cuz i dont by it. Immore addicted to marlboro reds then i ever was to pot.

About the killer shit comment. ANyone know why someone would have realy hard turds?lol....i have had times it was so hard it wouldnt go down. is this lack of or to much of "something" in the diet? i do also take creatine so maybe there is something to this?


----------



## adamf4i (May 20, 2005)

since we are on the creatine subject how do you guys feel about cell tech then ?  any good results from it or what


----------



## god hand (May 20, 2005)

When I was taking creatine, my dick would get hard like one time a day! Two months after I stop taking it, my dick gets hard like 30 times a day! I'm Serious! This shit actually happen!  Dont use!


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2005)

What effects did it have on your balloon knot?


----------



## god hand (May 22, 2005)

Nothing, mabye it lower my testorone.


----------



## xenomorff (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't think it is harmful, I just think it is a waste of money like most other supplements.


----------

